# After talking cars, now it's eye-gaze TV!



## maneetpuri (Oct 14, 2008)

You heard that right...Technology, my friends is on a roll

Not long back I heard and discussed about the concept of talking cars, a censor technology deemed to make driving accident free and above all a much better driving experience. But now, I am here to initiate a discussion on Television that will defy the extant technology of remote control! According to recent news reports, technology firm 'Haier and Tobii' are joining hands to develop a television that will function on a simple gaze of the user. Yes, a TV that changes channels, adjusts volume and many other function just by a gaze! 

Well, the prototype of the has same already been unveiled at Berlin's IFA trade show and the concept behind the product is a censor in front of the user that will detect eye motion. If you consider the rate of technological advancement, then it's a matter of joy but I feel such censor technology may have some harm to user's eyes too! Besides that concentrating on a single icon to make it actually work would be a bit stressful for the human eye. 


What do you think guys? Intriguing opinion from your end regarding such technology use is welcomed...


----------



## Friendlytoo (Aug 7, 2012)

Not as advanced however I was told it is coming to US cars, soon, will be a sensor that will record your speed, if your seat belt was on and a few other details.

Then if one was to have an accident the insurance companies and authorities can access the chip like a Black Box in an aircraft and get information on how the accident happened. 

Some insurance companies are giving people issues if they do not have their seat belts on and the accident happened in a state were it is the law you have to wear them. 

Authorities also will want this information because people claim to have it on however the seat belts are not on when police arrive, it is hoped would confirm if they did or did not have the seat belt on while driving.


----------



## maneetpuri (Oct 14, 2008)

@ Friendly Too...You are absolutely right when it comes to the concept of Black Box being not new, which we already have in air-crafts! However, my point here is of a technology that allows you to access Television controls by just a gaze. Also, I would like to tell you that talking car is a concept that allows your car to communicate with another car that is equipped with the same technology....


----------

